# Persistent Weed - Need Help



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm having sporadic issues with this weed throughout my yard, particularly in the back. It is susceptible to Celsius and definitely glyphosate but it continues to come back. The leaves develop thorns on them and the roots are very tuberous as they get more mature. I suspect it may be wild sunflower based on what I see in some of the surrounding pasture but I honestly have no idea. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Do the thorns develop on the stems and bottom of the middle vein of leaves?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Do the thorns develop on the stems and bottom of the middle vein of leaves?


Yes. They have thorns on the top and bottom side of the leaves on the middle vein. Also on the stems.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks a lot like a weed called Teasel (aka teazel). There are a few varieties, so I don't know specifically which one.
Killing the taproot (or getting as much of it out when pulling the weed) is very important or it will just regrow. It is sensitive to glyphosate . Seeds are viable for a few years.

P.S: Toward the top of the link that I provided above you'll see tabs you can open with overview, identification, distribution, control etc


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I looked that up and some of its variables...I'm not sure that's it. I need to let one of them do some growing so that I can see what it looks like as it gets mature.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

I've used THIS website to ID some weeds. It asks you questions about the plant and begins to narrow it down. Maybe it will help.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> I've used THIS website to ID some weeds. It asks you questions about the plant and begins to narrow it down. Maybe it will help.


Excellent, much appreciated Dawg.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd try 2,4D and also Triclopyr. Crosscut was a product I used. It's basically selective brush and weed killer.

Glyphosate kills grassy and leafy stuff well but not "stemmy " or woody things.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd try 2,4D and also Triclopyr. Crosscut was a product I used. It's basically selective brush and weed killer.
> 
> Glyphosate kills grassy and leafy stuff well but not "stemmy " or woody things.


Thanks @SCGrassMan , much appreciated. Have you used it on Bermuda? The label says not for use on Bermuda grass.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have not. Listen to the label, always.


----------

